# Scottish Boxer Mike Trowell dies.



## Tez3 (Oct 2, 2016)

Scottish boxer Towell dies


RIP.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 2, 2016)

RIP. A loss, and I feel for those who knew him well.


----------

